# Advice on possible adoption of semi-tame cockatiel



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

I have the opportunity to adopt a femal tiel from an organization that rehomes birds. This tiel is in a "foster home" right now. I asked about her personality and she said the tiel is semi-tame, won't step up and tends to keep to herself. She said if she tries to hold or touch her she gets fussy. 

I have no idea the age of this tiel. I am looking for a friend for my tiel, Fiona however I would really like a tame tiel who has been socialized and likes to cuddle, get scritches, sit on my shoulder, etc.

Do you think I can get this tiel to be comfortable with me and tame? I just don't want to adopt a bird and she ends up hating people and wants nothing to do with me. But I do think it would be rewarding to get her to come around. 

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Do you think I can get this tiel to be comfortable with me and tame? I just don't want to adopt a bird and she ends up hating people and wants nothing to do with me. But I do think it would be rewarding to get her to come around.


This all depends on how willing you are to work with her. There are training techniques so its very possible to tame her. But keep in mind that some tiels just aren't cuddly and don't like scritches and stuff.


----------



## Saltgrass82 (May 15, 2012)

Adoptions are of course great to do, but for what you want out of a bird do realize that it's going to take time to tame down a bird.. as to how long it's all up to the Tiel... you can't rush them into accepting a new owner. My advise is to ask yourself how much time you have to train a teil, and there is no garantee if the bird will even turn around just depends on what the situtation was for the "rescue" my best advise is to find a local breeder and get a "hand-raised" young bird but if you are up to the challenge then go the rescue route...


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have hand fed babies that want little to do with me and I have a "semi-tame adult" that wants cuddles all day. Bottom line: it just depends on the bird. I know that doesn't help much. Maybe meet the bird in the foster home and see how it goes. Good luck in whatever you decide


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Ditto to what Jaime said! My little boy was a sweetheart for one week and the next he was a tiel who didn't like to pet or touched. But he is totally tame bc he steps up when asks and likes to sit on my shoulder. My little girl just begs to be held constantly.


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I guess it really depends on the bird. I'm willing to work with her but am scared of the risk she may not ever come around. I'm torn as I want to rescue a tiel that needs a home but also want one that is socialized with people already. My little tiel I lost was such a cuddle bug and had such a great personality- I would love to find a similar tiel, of course I know it's not possible to be exactly the same. 


I guess I want the best of both worlds. I am going to think about it some more and then make a decision. This organization said they have lots of tiels that need homes so maybe they can find one that may suit me a bit better.

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Megad00dle said:


> Thank you everyone. I guess it really depends on the bird. I'm willing to work with her but am scared of the risk she may not ever come around. I'm torn as I want to rescue a tiel that needs a home but also want one that is socialized with people already. My little tiel I lost was such a cuddle bug and had such a great personality- I would love to find a similar tiel, of course I know it's not possible to be exactly the same.
> 
> 
> I guess I want the best of both worlds. I am going to think about it some more and then make a decision. This organization said they have lots of tiels that need homes so maybe they can find one that may suit me a bit better.
> ...


Definitely go play with the tiels. The tiel you are looking for will pick you.


----------

